# Windows XP recovery console



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/way_5159067_recovery-windows-xp.html


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Reboot the pc and hold the f8 key.
Not just push,hold it till it boots into a screen with boot options.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Unfortunately the recovery console didn't work on all machines. It's a glitch Microsoft had with earlier XP systems. What I wound up doing is buying recovery discs....not that expensive and a sure fix when things go wrong.


----------



## Albe (Mar 2, 2012)

I think you're misunderstood. I boot from my CD and xp setup "installs" but skips the welcome screen where I can access the recovery console by pressing "r". 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Albe (Mar 2, 2012)

Missouri Bound said:


> Unfortunately the recovery console didn't work on all machines. It's a glitch Microsoft had with earlier XP systems. What I wound up doing is buying recovery discs....not that expensive and a sure fix when things go wrong.


Sorry I didn't see this post before I replied above


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I have to add to this post, funny enough. Today I had one of my xp computers crash and I was about to use the disks I purchased..but I couldn't get it to open the disc drive. In frustration I was rebooting and hitting the F keys and F10 started the recovery program. :laughing: I have been trying to do that with this computer since 2002 and it NEVER worked.

I have no explaination, except that maybe it knew getting a hammer was my next step. Anyway, Microsoft doesn't support XP anymore so after a reboot you need to manually get it back up to service pack 3 before will allow updates. So good luck to the OP:thumbsup:


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

if i remember right if you continue the xp install from the cd on the 3rd or 4th screen after it looks for windows installations it should ask if you want ro repair the installation. what is the error you are getting that you need the recovery console?


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Missouri Bound said:


> I have to add to this post, funny enough. Today I had one of my xp computers crash and I was about to use the disks I purchased..but I couldn't get it to open the disc drive. In frustration I was rebooting and hitting the F keys and F10 started the recovery program. :laughing: I have been trying to do that with this computer since 2002 and it NEVER worked.
> 
> I have no explaination, except that maybe it knew getting a hammer was my next step. Anyway, Microsoft doesn't support XP anymore so after a reboot you need to manually get it back up to service pack 3 before will allow updates. So good luck to the OP:thumbsup:


Concerning your problem about getting your CD/DVD drive to open -
On the front of the drive there's a small hole -
you use a paper-clip, inserted into the hole - to open the drive.
My advice is to try this with the computer shut off (it works) -
so, you don't go "probing" around; a little too "deeply"! 

rossfingal


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, thanks. I am aware of that "emergency latch" However the placement of the swing down doors which hide the drive(s) makes it nearly impossible to get to.:furious:


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Missouri Bound said:


> Yes, thanks. I am aware of that "emergency latch" However the placement of the swing down doors which hide the drive(s) makes it nearly impossible to get to.:furious:


I understand - "nearly impossible to get to".
Had the same problem with the computer I'm on -
I opened the computer up - got inside -
No problem!

rossfingal


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

The drives are cheap enough and I tend to use flash drives now. I'll replace it when I get a chance...I'm sure they are at Newegg for $15 or so.:thumbsup:


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah !
Thanks for "flash drives"!
Very useful!

(I don't want it the "right" way - I want it the "left" way!) 

Happy New Year!

rossfingal


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

rossfingal said:


> (I don't want it the "right" way - I want it the "left" way!)


 
Is this a political statement?:furious:


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

No.
Sometimes up - sometimes down - whatever.
Remember - where ever you go - there you are!
Sense of humor!
Ha, ha, ha!!!
(Political statement?!? - HUH?!?):furious:


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

lifestooshort81 said:


> Hi Folks,
> I know xp is an outdated operating system but Its what's on my computer and I have specific software that works with it I use for work. Lately I have had a windows error that requires access into the recovery console however I can not get there. My computer is a factory laptop (hp) and never came with software. I do however have an xp installation cd from a friend for xp pro with service pack 2 slipstreamed into it. I'm not exactly sure what this means I just remember at the time it upgraded to service pack 2.
> 
> Anyway to make a long story short when I boot the cd, the xp pro skips the welcome screen where I could press "r" to access the recovery console and goes right into windows setup.
> ...


 FYI! I had the same problem when I upgraded from XP to Win7. 
For Win7 Pro, Microsoft offers free virtual software which allows you to run XP inside of Win7.
It works without a problem and i can still use my old software and hardware!


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Forget the "R"; reboot and while it's rebooting rapidly press F10. The R never worked for me, but the F10 did.:yes:


----------



## Albe (Mar 2, 2012)

Missouri Bound said:


> Forget the "R"; reboot and while it's rebooting rapidly press F10. The R never worked for me, but the F10 did.:yes:


What does f10 do? If the CD is in the drive when I reboot the cd automatically boots and loads into the xp setup skipping the recovery console option. 

Thanks!


----------



## dudeman (Nov 14, 2011)

you mention xp sp2, do you have sp3 installed?

ive never had positive results using the recovery console, ever
it always made things worse.


if you have a backup of your files and programs, i would just format and reinstall your hacked xp, then install sp3 and then install your drivers and software

or you can do a repair install, google it or read this
http://michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm


----------

